# my closet setup



## bryan123 (May 15, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## patrickfraser (May 16, 2011)

ok? What are we looking at?


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 16, 2011)

Size of the net cube? And how far away from the top of the cube is that lamp and what is its wattage? Is it a black light for night time/ What night time temps are you maintaining? Do you know the way to San Jose?


----------



## patrickfraser (May 16, 2011)

Do you know the way to San Jose?

I've been away so long 

I may go wrong and lose my way

Do you know the way to San Jose?

I'm going back to find 

some peace of mind in San Jose

L.A. is a great big freeway

Put a hundred down and buy a car

In a week, maybe two, they'll make you a star

Weeks turn into years how quick they pass

And all the stars that never were

are parking cars and pumping gas

You can really breathe in San Jose

They've got a lot of space 

There'll be a place where I can stay

I was born and raised in San Jose

I'm going back to find 

some peace of mind in San Jose

Fame and fortune is a magnet

It can pull you far away from home

With a dream in your heart you're never alone.

Dreams turn into dust and blow away

And there you are without a friend

You pack your car and ride away

L.A. is a great big freeway

Put a hundred down and buy a car

In a week, maybe two, they'll make you a star

Weeks turn into years how quick they pass

And all the stars that never were

are parking cars and pumping gas

Is this right?


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 16, 2011)

Yep!


----------



## bryan123 (May 17, 2011)

perfect


----------



## Krissim Klaw (May 18, 2011)

Nice, although I do hope you eventually find the courage to come out of the closet about your mantis addiction. I know it is hard, but your real friends and family will support your decision to live your life with bugs.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 18, 2011)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Nice, although I do hope you eventually find the courage to come out of the closet about your mantis addiction. I know it is hard, but your real friends and family will support your decision to live your life with bugs.


Come out, come out, whoever you are


----------



## bryan123 (May 19, 2011)

ill show u guys the skeletons i have in there too


----------



## patrickfraser (May 19, 2011)

closets are for clothes.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 19, 2011)

Lotsa fun, bryan, but I like the look of your set up, and really would like you to explain to us about the size and lighting, etc!


----------

